# neck banded geese



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Earlier today me my brother and couple other guys went out duck hunting..We shot a duck and my brother went walking for it and he had his dog with him...All the sudden somethings running away from his dog, my brother walked over there and it was a blue with a neck band and about 5 pounds of ice around it...Once you think about it them things are actually killing geese because of that reason. I dont know if that would be something rare that happens or if it happens to the neck banded ones all the time...Anyone heard of it?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ive heard of it........a guy down here in Nebraska got four off of one marsh a few springs ago that couldnt fly due to ice build up around the collars.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

i have heard of it as well. They get big ice balls on the neck collar and cannot fly. They band quite a few geese here in Colorado and also do neck collars but they dont do the geese in the mountains with neckers for that exact reason :beer:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

We got one down in Nebraska a few years ago with the same problem.


----------

